# Seconds ?



## TSS (Sep 1, 2003)

Anyone know what Padron does with their seconds ?
Are they sold under another lable ? 

Even they can't roll perfect every time.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

I've never heard of Padron seconds. If they do exist I'd love to get some! 
My guess is that the Padrons are so focused on "quality, not quantity" that they wouldn't release seconds. They probably just smoke them all themselves!


----------



## Eichen (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm not sure if they still make these or not but I used to see Jose Piedra mixed filler cigars made by Padron at a brick and mortar. I had a couple of Padron banded "cafeteria cigars" from the same place at about the same time. They had pig tails and uncut feet. Apparently these were made for the Miami market. Supposedly the owner of the store had some sort of connection with the Padrons. He frequently had Anneversarios for sale even at the height of the boom. Anyway the cigars smelled and tasted Padron-y. That's about as close as I've seen to a Padron second.


----------



## TSS (Sep 1, 2003)

Yeah, my guess would be Little Havanah in Miami as the only place to locate any seconds.

I've e-mailed Padron on the matter but have'nt received a response. But then again, I have never received a response from Padron concerning questions via e-mail. Guess they are too busy.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

You are right Eichen - Jose Piedras! I had one long time ago and I still remember it tasting a lot like a padron. Haven't seen them in a while though..


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

"Vicente and José Lamadrid Piedra created the José L. Piedra as a commercial brand in 1880. Their cigar factory was at Calle Máximo Gómez No. 5 in Remedios, in the tobacco-growing area of Vuelta Arriba, in what is now Sancti Spíritus Province.



Sorry, but Jose Piedras are not Padron seconds.

Here are a few "second" examples:


Private Stock - Davidoff 
Pride Of Copan - Zino 
Old Fashioned - Macanudo & Partagas 
Rollers Choice - Fonseca & Cubita 
El Credito (banded) - La Gloria Cubana 
Caribbean Seconds (Casa de Klafters) - Calle Ocho, Signature Collection & Havana Classico 
Super Premiums (I) - Pleiades 
Super Premiums (II) - Romeo y Julieta Vintage & Credo 
Flor de Ybor City - Arturo Fuente (long filler) 
Tampa Sweehearts - Arturo Fuente (short/medium filler) 
El Rico Habano Seconds 
Licenciado Seconds 
Te Amo Seconds 
Roly - Puros Indios
El Sublimado Bundles
Tesoro - Bahia Gold


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

They do taste a lot like padrons though. Probably the closest thing to Padron seconds there are..


----------



## Eichen (Sep 1, 2003)

*Padron Fuma in an old MOTT, another link*

I managed to find a review of the "Padron Fumas" in one of Steve Saka's old MOTTs. These are the exact cigars that I smoked from the local b&m. I remember liking it more than the reviewers did anyway.

I'm not slick with links but this is what I've got...
http://www.cigarnexus.com/mott/0100.html#Cigar4

It's the fourth cigar of the MOTT, click or scroll down to read.

I did a search on Jose L. Piedra in connection with Nicaragua and Padron and I didn't come up with much. What I did find were a couple of smaller internet retailer who connected Nicaraguan Piedras with Padron. Showing more promise was an article from the August 2001 edition of a tobacco magazine I'm not familiar with called _Tobacco Reporter_. My guess is that these have been discontinued since that time.

Here's my link to that. Hopefully it works. Look down to the second to last paragraph before "The Basics" in boldface.
http://www.tobaccoreporter.com/backissues/Aug2001/story3.asp

CW also lists a NC version of Piedras in their review database.

Poker's right, these aren't seconds. Apparently they were made for a time by Padron in Nicaragua as a cheaper mixed fill cigar.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm bumping this thread to see if anyone had anything to say about padron seconds
I stopped by a B&M today and I saw padron anny seconds... no bands. I didn't pick any up... I wanted to see if anyone else have heard of these


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

mastershogun said:


> I'm bumping this thread to see if anyone had anything to say about padron seconds
> I stopped by a B&M today and I saw padron anny seconds... no bands. I didn't pick any up... I wanted to see if anyone else have heard of these


TNT makes the Padron Anniversary alternatives, but they are not seconds. Could this possibly be what you saw?


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

mastershogun said:


> I'm bumping this thread to see if anyone had anything to say about padron seconds
> I stopped by a B&M today and I saw padron anny seconds... no bands. I didn't pick any up... I wanted to see if anyone else have heard of these


I doubt that Padron is releasing Padron anni seconds..... Maybe a RP vintage second, but not Padrons. I cant imagine Padrons releasing there finest cigars as seconds, just dosent seem inline with what there all about. Great Cigars Everytime. If Im wrong on this one, someone please enlighten me, I'd certainly try a 40th second...:ss


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Dgar said:


> I doubt that Padron is releasing Padron anni seconds..... Maybe a RP vintage second, but not Padrons. I cant imagine Padrons releasing there finest cigars as seconds, just dosent seem inline with what there all about. Great Cigars Everytime. If Im wrong on this one, someone please enlighten me, I'd certainly try a 40th second...:ss


That was exactly my thoughts. It was titled "Padron Anny 2nd". I was thinking maybe a Padron "Alternative", like the ones you see online... but it said 2nd. 
Whenever I'm nack there I'll probably pick one up to see how they match up... not expecting much though


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I personally feel that the Padron 1000 series are such a good value that seconds wouldn't have an appeal. Especially considering some of the deals from internet vendors. Padron rolls benchmark Maduros, which all other maduros should be compared.


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

I always by the RP seconds. Can't tell the difference.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

The Mum said:


> I always by the RP seconds. Can't tell the difference.


I agree on the RP seconds; I can't tell the difference and they are a great value. I've had some that were a little on the tight side, but still smokable.


----------



## AudioFileZ (Aug 11, 2008)

True enough the 'regular' Padron line works for me when I don't want to spend $10 for a fine smoke. Everything Padron is good, even the less expensive line. I've had some good Licenciado seconds, they're real mild with almost no spice, but they smoke good in flavor and roll. For something more complex in a second it may just be impossible to beat RP 1990 vintage sticks. I agree that they are usually hard to tell from the regulars and what I could notice was probably wrapper color...and, it did not seem to effect the flavor?


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

Speaking of seconds, how are the Gran Habano seconds?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow this is an old thread. I dont buy "Seconds" as they are not offered here in Oz but the Padron 2000 and Londres are great value smokes IMHO.:nod:


----------



## ke4mcl (Jun 17, 2010)

i work near little havanna. i have never smoked a padron and have been meaning to stop by the shop. i will ask if i remember when i go.


----------

